# If you could have any 5 standard guitars...



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2009)

stupid internet at work posted twice, apologies.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 18, 2009)

1. RGT2020
2. PGM301
3. RG770DXLB
4. RGA321FSPB
5. RG550DY

why yes, I am an Ibanez fanboy


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 18, 2009)

In no particular order:

1.Ibanez LACS RGAT121 (Basically just a trans. black RGA121, but with a blank fretboard, 50's Les Paul profile neck, and a neck through construction. Mmmmmmm).
2.Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium Plus (One of the most beautiful Les Pauls i've ever seen, now discontinued though).
3.Gibson Les Paul Traditional Plus (In Ebony with the ebony fretboard).
4.Custom Mike Sherman 6 string Baritone Les Paul style guitar (i've never had more GAS for a guitar in my life than i've had for some of these Sherman guitars! The man is a serious master of his art).
5.Its a guitar i actually just bought... a Caparison Dellinger II FX HGS.

Yeah, i know, its clear i have a serious thing for Les Pauls. They just feel soooo right in my hands. Just like an extension of my body. And thats really hard to find in other guitars. The only thing that comes close to that comfort are Ibanez RGA's and this new Caparison i just got. Which is pretty damn weird, because they are two totally different shapes and two totally different neck profiles.


----------



## nikt (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Parker Adrian Belew model

that's all


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 18, 2009)

1, Ibanez American Master stone finish
2, Charvel 475 special Pearl Red
3, Ibanez Jem7RB
4, Ibanez Uv7pwh
5, Ibanez Uv777gr 

Apart from No.1, the rest in any order 

Rob


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 18, 2009)

1. SC-607b
2. Ibanez UV777
3. Fender 50's strat
4. Gretsch 6118? Anniversary w/ bigsby
5. Bob Marley Les Paul


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Ibanez ICT700- I fucking love Icemans (icemen?)
2. Ibanez RGA121- Obvious, they're just awesome
3. Ibanez VBT- I wish they hadn't discontinued the V-Blade
4. ESP Alexi 600 Blacky- You know, the new Matte Black one. It's sexy as hell
5. Gibson Les Paul Custom- Black w/white binding, like the one Matt Heafy plays


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 18, 2009)

PRS Private Stock with a rosewood neck
Charvel/Jackson San Dimas Soloist
Charvel San Dimas Dinky with crackle finish
Jackson SL2MAHQ with a fixed bridge
A Les paul Silverburst,like 82'.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2009)

> Jackson SL2MAHQ with a fixed bridge



that is a fucking sweet guitar. I wouldn't mind the FR personally but a fixed bridge model would be sick too!


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2009)

caparison dellinger (check)
ESP Horizon (check)
Caparison Angelus pro white
Bernie Rico JR jekyl 25.5 scale 24 fret caribean burst 
RG550 (loving the yellow re issue model at the moment)


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that is a fucking sweet guitar. I wouldn't mind the FR personally but a fixed bridge model would be sick too!



i thought as this would be for more styles and tunings,as its a great guitar but on my list i have a few of less classy metal/shred machines with floyd.


----------



## mrp5150 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gibson Explorer
Charvel Warren DeMartini Strathead
Caparison TAT
Jackson PC-1
Tom Anderson Drop Top Classic


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 18, 2009)

In no particular order my friends...

Parker fly supreme
Caparison dellinger
Washburn WM526
Blackmachine
Ibanez prestige RG3120


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 18, 2009)

EBMM BFR John Petrucci 6
Fender USA Strat
Gibson Les Paul Standard
Ibanez Jem
Blackmachine B2


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 18, 2009)

Steinberger GM7T
Steinberger GM1T
Steinberger GM5T
Steinberger GM4T
Steinberger GS7T


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 18, 2009)

Other than what I already own...

Fender strat.
Steinberger GM with Trans-trem and inbuilt GK pickup.
Cherry red Gibson Flying V.
White Gibson SG.

Hard to think of a fifth...maybe an ES175, Ibanez Pat Metheny, Carvin Holdsworth model or Jackson Mark Morton model.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 18, 2009)

If we're counting fretless, acoustic and baritone instruments the list would probably look like this instead...

Fender strat.
Steinberger GM with Trans-trem and GK pickup.
Ovation Adamas
Vigier Surfretter.
Steinberger Synapse Tran-scale baritone or cherry-red Flying V (to be honest, I'd be cool with the just the first four).


----------



## Harry (Mar 18, 2009)

Jackson SL2-MAH Soloist
Jackson SLS3 Soloist 
Jackson USA DK-1 Dinky
Jackson DK2S Dinky
Jackson Adrian Smith San Dimas DK

I'm in a Looking at Jackson guitars mood today


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ibanez 540S7
Ibanez RG1550ML
Ibanez UV7BK
Bc. Rich USA Stealth
Ibanez Jem7fp


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2009)

In no order : 

ESP Alexi-600
Ibanez S5470
Caparison MJR/Apple Horn
Jackson Mark Morton Dominion
B.C. Rich Stealth


----------



## mat091285 (Mar 19, 2009)

Caparison Horus HGS
Ibanez K7
Ibanez PGM300
Ibanez PGM100
Ibanez PGM301


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

we're all fanboys here eh?


----------



## screamindaemon (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm going to dig up this topic, mostly because I'm bored at work - fresh off of holidays... apologies in advance.

Ibanez S5470 
Parker Fly Supreme
B.C. Rich Perfect 10 Bich 10-String
PRS Dragon Double Neck
ESP LTD Deluxe EC-1000


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 22, 2009)

ESP Eclipse- snow white
PRS Custom 24- whale blue
ESP Stef-B7
Ibanez UV777 Universe
EBMM BFR Petrucci- blackburst


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> ESP Eclipse- snow white
> PRS Custom 24- whale blue
> *ESP Stef-B7
> Ibanez UV777 Universe*
> EBMM BFR Petrucci- blackburst


Standard guitars.

My mind has changed since last time:

Ibanez ICT700
Ibanez S320
ESP Horizon NT-II
ESP MH400 NT
TTM Custom Devastator

In reality, I'll probably end up with:

Ibanez RG370DX [got]
Ibanez ICT700
Gould LP [got]
TTM Custom Devastator [ordered]
Agile Custom maybe?


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 22, 2009)

ESP MG-280 w/24 fets
can't really think of anything else


just thought of more
ESP Horizon III 7 w/o cockstock
an Oni guitar


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 22, 2009)

1. A Caparison Horus HGS in Matte black
2. A Caparison Angelus HGS w/ flamed top
3. A Vigier/Caparison 7 string
4. A ERMM BFR JP7 in green, with a correctly flamed top
5. A Shur Modern (I suppose this is only semi-standard)


----------



## ARC7789 (Jul 22, 2009)

1: Jackson KV2
2: Jackson KE2
3: ESP V-II
4: Fender American Mahogany HSS stratocaster
5: Ibanez RGT320Z

- when only production models


----------



## hide (Jul 22, 2009)

PRS ce22 (24?) 
Caparison Dellinger FX
ESP horizon III
Manne Taos
Edwards forest in matte black

The prs alone would be enough to me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure how many of these count as "standard", but in no particular order.............

Caparison Horus
Parker Fly
Suhr Standard
Suhr Guthrie Govan Model
Carvin HF2 Fatboy


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 22, 2009)

PRS Archtop II
Suhr Standard
Blackmachine 6
Nash S-63 Light Relic
Sadowsky Jimmie Bruno( yes I'm dreaming)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 23, 2009)

1. Ibanez UV7BK (black)
2. Gibson Les Paul Custom (red quilt burst)
3. Jackson U.S.A Randy Rhoads hardtail (black)
4. Charvel Model 6 (black)
5. Jackson U.S.A Warrior - ala Mike Davis from Nocturnus (yellowy cream )


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 23, 2009)

EBMM John Petrucci 7 Emerald Green
Washburn WM526
Jackson SL2HT Soloist w/ fixed bridge
ESP Horizon NT-7
Ibanez UV777 (already have it, the best fitting instrument that I've ever got my hands on, besides the Washburn)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

1 - hufschmid 8
2 - Blackmachine 8
3 - roter custom i have an idea about (let's say fan fretted fretless)
4 - conklin 8 fanned
5 - hufschmid 6

let's start saving!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd settle for anything to get playing again but...

Ibanez Xiphos (27 fret version)
Caparison TAT Special
Parkey Fly Mojo
Gibson Les Paul Custom (or alternately a really nice "Singlecut" by another manufacturer with 24 frets and a more accessible neck joint)
Vigier Shawn Lane Master sig.


----------



## Bleak (Jul 23, 2009)

They'd be an assortment of Suhrs. A strat, tele, 2 moderns, and a standard.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

standard guitars? so they can still have 7 strings, right? i see a lot of people have mentioned 7s already so fuck it here goes... 

Ibanez Universe (I don't know the full model name, but the white one!)
Caparison Horus
Ibanez RG1527M
Jackson KE-2
Kramer Vanguard (Random I know. But I fuckin' want one!)


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 23, 2009)

1. JEMBFP
2. JEM77VBK
3. JEM30th (Or whichever one has the floral stuff on the pickguard.
4. PGM301
5. PGM90th (I think that's it...the blue flame top one)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> 1. JEMBFP
> 2. JEM77VBK
> 3. JEM30th (Or whichever one has the floral stuff on the pickguard.
> 4. PGM301
> 5. PGM90th (I think that's it...the blue flame top one)


 
fancy an ibanez to break up for the habit?!!!  sweet list though!!!


----------



## Koshchei (Jul 23, 2009)

1. Carvin ST300 w/ FT6, spalted top, piezo, 20" rad, SS jumbo frets.
2. Vigier Shawn Lane Signature Excalibur

I don't really need a standard guitar (or any other guitar for that matter) though. My DC747 is plenty good enough for anything I can throw at it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 23, 2009)

Steinberger Gu Deluxe
Gibson Les Paul Studio
Ibanez JEM
Steinberger ZT3
Carvin Custom V220


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok folks, this is supposed to be STANDARD GUITARS as in six strings 

I left off stuff I already own like a Parker and a custom Steinberger w/TT

Suhr Reb Beach sig
Gibson custom shop Les Paul
Charvel DeMartini Crossed Swords
Thorn R/S
PRS Private Stock


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Ok folks, this is supposed to be STANDARD GUITARS as in six strings
> 
> I left off stuff I already own like a Parker and a custom Steinberger w/TT
> 
> ...


 
sorry...

6 string hufschmid and that's about it really....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

^ clearly i didn't read the thread very well but i put a lot of 6 strings in my list


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 23, 2009)

uhhh standard guitars...

ibanez S 2021x or whichever the later piezo model was.
ibanez rg whatever the baritone 6er was 
that baritone rg 7
The geiger S series
oooh and that really old ibanez that someone posted in the gorgeous guitars thread recently!

wait I failed as far as standard guitars go... this is more of a *what 5 production guitars* list.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 23, 2009)

Y'know, despite the earlier posts, I think the only six I genuinely want is a Steinberger M-series with a trans-trem. Other than that, I'm perfectly fine witih the sixes I've got.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Ok folks, this is supposed to be STANDARD GUITARS as in six strings


 
Aw hell, I thought it meant standard guitars as in _standard production_ guitars, no custom jobs 
Well pretty much everyone else fucked up too, so i don't feel so bad...

Ok, for standard 6-STRING guitars:
ESP Eclipse- Snow White
PRS Custom 24- Whale Blue
Jackson RR-1T Rhoads V- black
EBMM BFR Petrucci- Blackburst
Parker Adrian Belew Fly- silver


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Aw hell, I thought it meant standard guitars as in _standard production_ guitars, no custom jobs



my thoughts as well


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Y'know, despite the earlier posts, I think the only six I genuinely want is a Steinberger M-series with a trans-trem. Other than that, I'm perfectly fine witih the sixes I've got.



Yeah I sort of assumed this was a 'random rich guy comes up and says pick any 5 six string guitars and I'm giving them to you' kind of thing... I don't know that I'd actually buy any of the things on my list except maybe the Thorn R/S or maybe the Demartini


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok..I need to add The Hufcaster to my list..
That thing is friggin beautiful!


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 23, 2009)

Custom Carvin Koa-Bodied LP Style guitar with floyd rose w/ piezo
Custom Carvin Mahagony Bodied Semi-Hollow with synth acess
Custom G&L Strat Ash body w/ wilkinson with piezo
Caparison Horus
1951 Fender Broadcaster

in that order


----------



## rikwebb (Jul 25, 2009)

ESP EC-1000 in See-Thru Black Cherry
Jackson RR5
Gretsch single Cutaway White Falcon
PRS Custom 24 in Grey Black
Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## jymellis (Jul 25, 2009)

hufschmid
ibanez giger


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 25, 2009)

Gibson ES335
ESP Eclipse
PRS Allender
Parker Fly
Fender Stratocaster


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 25, 2009)

Sherman RG Caribbean 8
Suhr Standard
Ibanez Universe MC
Fender Stratocaster
Gibson les Paul

Probably in that order, but i'll let you guys know when the 8 string arrives.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 25, 2009)

Parker Fly
Caparison TAT Special
EBMM JP 
Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2009)

Parker Nitefly
Gibson Les Paul
ESP Horizon NT-II
PRS Custom 24
Ibanez Fireman


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Nov 10, 2009)

1.Caparison Horus-HGS MF Oiled Walnut
2.Caparison Dellinger-MJR Pro.White
3.Music Man BFR John Petrucci-7 emerald burst quilted top
4.ESP HORIZON NT-7
5.Ibanez RG1527M


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 10, 2009)

Jackson Warrior USA custom
I'd buy Trey Azagthoth's UV7BK
BC Rich Ironbird custom
Gibson Les Paul Supreme
Some sort of top line parker.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I could do pretty much anything with a good HSS strat (something like a Suhr). But I'd definately prefer it with 7-strings.

Generally I prefer to use as few guitars as possible, but if I can have 5, here goes:

1: Suhr Standard (HSS pickups, non-locking trem, 22 frets)
2: Suhr Modern (HS pickups, Floyd, 24 frets)
3: PRS Custom 22 (which I already have...)
4: Fender Tele (have one of those aswell..)
5: A nice semi-hollow with piezo's, like a Carvin SH745 or whatever they're called


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 10, 2009)

ESP Horizon NT-II
ESP Pheonix
LTD EC-1000

Dunno what else.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 10, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ESP Horizon NT-II
> ESP Pheonix
> LTD EC-1000
> 
> Dunno what else.



I played a Horizon NT-II, wasn't that great.

I would love an M-II Urban Camo, literally the nicest guitar I've ever played (other than a MMJP7) and a EC-1000/MH-1000 for toanz


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 10, 2009)

i am sure i have already answered, but just in case :

1 - Vai 6 string
2 - SC-608b
3 - parker nitefly
4 - a slash les paul goldtop (i know....but i think will become $$$$ in future)
5 - and maybe vai 7 if i get on with his 6, since i don't really dig the RG shape...


----------



## Joel (Nov 10, 2009)

1) Parker Fly
2) Suhr Modern Carve Top
3) Vigier Excalibur Shawn Lane
4) Tom Anderson (Maybe Hollow) Drop Top
5) Gibson Les Paul Standard (Gecko)


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 10, 2009)

*1) EBMM John Petrucci 6 BFR Cherry Sunburst
2) EBMM John Petrucci 6 BFR Trans Black
3) Vigier Excalibur Special, HSH
4) EBMM John Petrucci 6 white
5) Ibanez JPM-100

Guess whos fanboy I am... :rolleys:
Besides the list isn't big enough for all the colors I want on the BFR and regular. 
*


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 10, 2009)

Ibanez RGT2020
Parker Fly Supreme
Vigier Excalibur


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

1: Agile Septor 627 with BKPs
2: Dean DC6F (Semi-Cooley Model)
3: Yngwie Strat
4: Hello Kitty Strat w/ 27' Scale Conversion Neck
5: Caparison MJR


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 10, 2009)

Tom Anderson Cobra 







Suhr Modern Carve Top






Caparison TAT Iceberg






ESP Horizon III






Ibby SC1620


----------



## Daemon (Nov 10, 2009)

1: Blackmachine B2





2: ESP Horizon FRII





3: Fender Strat HM





4: Adrian Smith San Dimas DK ( maple fretboard )





5: Vigier Excalibur Ultrablues HSS


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 10, 2009)

@Scar/Dave: By standard guitars, do you mean standard as in only 6 strings, or standard as in regular, non-custom guitars?


----------



## Speedy (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Another ESP Navigator LP(they are made by the Custom Shop) 
2. Some nice Suhr Strat with floyd and maple board, swamp ash body
3. Jackson Custom Shop RR with 24 frets, red snakeskin paintjob, recessed OFR, matching headstock, only the bridge hum, ebony board(no inlays), poplar wings
4. Jackson Custom Shop SL2H, with a recessed OFR, Koa body and neck, white ghost flame paintjob, and matching headstock.
5. ESP Custom Shop Horizon, neck-thru, 1 hum 1 single, fixed string-thru, KORINA body and neck.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Nov 11, 2009)

1.ive already got my steinberger zt3.
2.PRS 513 (grey black)
3.PRS custom 24(natural quilt w/maple board)
4.PRS custom 22(grey black w/rosewood board)
5.Suhr govan model.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 11, 2009)

Daemon said:


> 1: Blackmachine B2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Very good taste! 

I have an ESP Horizon FR-II 



JohnIce said:


> @Scar/Dave: By standard guitars, do you mean standard as in only 6 strings, or standard as in regular, non-custom guitars?



I mean non-custom


----------



## Daemon (Nov 11, 2009)

@Scar Symmetry : thx man =)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 11, 2009)

Most recent list :

1. PRS Satin Standard in charcoal






2. PRS SC 250






3. Ibanez 'Rocket Roll' RR50






4. PRS Hollowbody Spruce in raspberry finish (not below, which is tri-colour sunburst)







5. PRS Angelus


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 11, 2009)

Let's go with 

Ibanez JEM777VSK (sexiest guitar ever made. If it were ever a UV, I'd have 5)
Jackson SL2H
ESP Custom Shop Alexi Pink Sawtooth
Ibanez JEM777DY
Caparison Dellinger FX
*
*


----------



## pink freud (Nov 11, 2009)

Parker MIDI Fly Mojo
Parker Belew signature Fly
Steinberger ZT-3
Godin LGX
Vigier Surfreter

I think with that collection I could probably create any sound ever needed.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Nov 12, 2009)

Parker Fly Deluxe (already own)
Parker Fly Classic
Blackmachine B2
Vigier Excaliber
Vigier Surfreter


----------



## Variant (Nov 12, 2009)

1. Custom Michael Spalt Apex headless 8-string, 30.35" scale, 30-frets, Strandberg Guitar Works floating trem, dual Lace Alumitone humbuckers + Graphtec piezos, with dual RMC outputs. 

2. A spare of the above. One black, one white perhaps. 

3. Knuckle Guitar Works 39.25" 6-string bass, Villex Active pups & preamp... maybe go headless if Skip would take a shot at it.  

4. A fretless version of the above. 

5. Ibanez SC500 hybrid solidbody nylon string classical. I used to have one and miss it dearly.


That lil' stable would do me well in and out of the studio.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 13, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> 1. RGT2020
> 2. PGM301
> 3. RG770DXLB
> 4. RGA321FSPB
> ...



My tastes have changed slightly.. so here goes


----------



## loktide (Nov 13, 2009)

1. EBMM JP7








2. Caparison Dellinger 7 FX







3. Parker Fly classic (or some other parker):







4. PRS standard satin 24 charcoal:







5. '52 Butterscotch Tele


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Nov 13, 2009)

in no order:
-Ibanez UV7Bk (green dot)
-Parker Adrian belew in white or black
-Prs 25th anniversary Custom 24
-Gibson Les Paul Silverburst (early 80's model)
-ibanez j custom rg8670


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 13, 2009)

7 strings is cheating!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 13, 2009)

loktide said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 4. PRS standard satin 24 charcoal:



thats a 22, man


----------



## MikeH (Nov 13, 2009)

1. Ibanez S5470TKS (Already miss my SOL )
2. EBMM JP6 Baritone BFR in Trans Black
3. ESP Eclipse Standard in BC
4. Ibanez RG4020QM
5. Ibanez PGM90HAM


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Nov 13, 2009)

-(7 string jackson usa kelly)
-Jackson warrior pro neck-thru
-Jackson kelly pro neck-thru
-A Nice classical

I don't have a 5th. 
This is depressing


----------



## loktide (Nov 13, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> thats a 22, man



d'oh!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 13, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> Steinberger GM7T
> Steinberger GM1T
> Steinberger GM5T
> Steinberger GM4T
> ...


































any one of those would make me happy forever. Being poor blows


----------



## Andii (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm confused about exactly what is meant by standard guitars. I'll go with 6 strings. If it means production only, then my bad. These are in order:


Hufschmid 30 inch scale 6 string
Vigier Marilyn
MMJP baritone
Blackmachine b2
Hufschmid 251/2 inch scale 6 string


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 13, 2009)

Holding back on this thread for quite some time...
















....or any HSH Strat really. 21 frets, Wilkinson bridge. + Another one in Red w/Rosewood board. 











Damnit 5 isn't enough.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 13, 2009)

Blackmachine B2
Caparison Horus Snow Cloud
Mayones Setius
Steinberger ZT3
And, uh, a 1958 Les Paul, so I can sell it and buy something worthwhile. 

Seven strings all look so much sexier, though.


----------



## brandon5pennies (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to put more than 5 just because I can't pick only 5 I want!

1. Vigier Shawn Lane Master Signature (If I had to pick just one guitar this would be it.)
2. Suhr Guthrie Govan Signature (Beautiful guitar with an arsenal of tonal options.)
3. Carvin DC747 (One of the best bang for your buck guitars out there right?)
4. Blackmachine B2 (Everyone wants one don't they?)
5. Parker Fly Mojo (Found one used for only $999 at Guitar Center of all places! Sadly couldn't afford it but it was an amazing guitar.)
6. Ibanez RGA121 Prestige (With Bare Knuckle Painkiller and Cold Sweat upgrade.)
7. Conklin (Not sure what I would get if I could actually afford one!)
8. Michael Sherman (Same as ^)
9. Caparison Horus HGS (Oiled Walnut not sure if I'd get ebony or maple fingerboard but 27 frets would be sweet!)
10. Music Man JPX (I've played quite a few different Petrucci's and this was my favorite.)


----------



## Green_jelly88 (May 26, 2010)

This is a hard one. Let's see.

1. ESP Horizon NT-II (check)
2. ESP Eclipse II (check x 2)
3. ESP M-I NTB (almost there)
4. PRS Mira wide thin (no moneyz)
5. Caparison Angelus HGS (no moneyz)

Five is by no means enough for my taste. I wouldn't mind a Hufschmid sixstring, Musicman Luke and Parker Nitefly Classic. Besides that, I want 20 Danelectro reissues in different colours.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (May 26, 2010)

1. Ibanez JEM7v Wh
2. Ibanez J. Custom RG8570Z PA
3. Ibanez RG2570MZ CAB (Just because of the cool finish and maple board!)
4. Caparison Horus Scarab
5. Jackson SL2H in Crimson or Eerie Dess Swirl


----------



## behemoth91 (May 26, 2010)

1. ESP Japan Arrow.
2. ESP Usa SV
3. Ibanez MTM1 
4. BC Rich Jr V NJ Deluxe
5. Jackson Phil Demmel Sig

6. Jackson Soloist V
7. Jackson Slat3-6
8. Agile Interceptor Pro
9. Ibanez MBM1
10. Ibanez RGD2120Z


----------



## Hosenbugler (May 26, 2010)

I'll try to choose just five....in no particular order:

- Ibanez RGR421EXFM
- Ibanez RG4570Z
- Ibanez S570B WH
- Fender VG Strat
- Fender Custom Shop David Gilmour Relic Strat


Honourable mentions go to the Ibanez Jem 7V, Suhr Guthrie Govan Signature, and Fender Smerican Standard Natural Ash Tele.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 18, 2010)

GUITARS (within reasonable price range):
-Ibanez S420 (or S570DXQM). I love the body shapes so much.
-Jackson SL3-Soloist (green swirl), preferable with a reverse headstock. Omnomnom.
-Agile AB-3500 (tribal green) or Agile AB-3000 (tribal blue). I can't decide which color I want more. Guh.
-Agile Interceptor Pro-727 (black).
-Carvin DC727.

I don't think I could do basses down to five, though.  I would definitely want...
-Spector ReBop DLXFM (black cherry) strung BEAD.
-Spector Euro 5LX (natural oil).
-Spector Euro 5LX (black blueburst - matching Alex Webster's).

If I could, I'd have four string versions of the two Euro5LX models. I would have some USA neck-thrus, some MusicMans, one or two Fenders... If money weren't an option, Sadowsky, Benavente, MTD, and Marleaux basses would be owned, too.

I'm not huge on Warwicks, but an Infinity NT would be fucking awesome to own. I just don't think I can drop that kind of cash on an instrument no matter how it sounded. I could get several cheaper basses and make them sound just as good.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Jun 18, 2010)

Jason Becker Paradise Signature...

I'm not creative enough for five.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jun 18, 2010)

Aha! A list thread and am pretty sure I would never get these babies:

Jackson SLS3

Blackmachine B2

ESP CS similar to John Kempainen's

massive yes to that PRS Standard 22 Satin 

and lastly Carvin CT6 with classic sunburst

emm but, but.. I need a 7 now


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 18, 2010)

1-Ibanez lacs 24 fret S
2-S540FMTP
3-RG j custom
4-Caparison Horus
5-EBMM Jpx


----------



## Hollowman (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been playing in open C lately so mine would be:

Dean Select V (already own)
Dean 79 V Silverburst 
B.C. Rich Warlock Deluxe (non Floyd one)
ESP Explorer (or ltd version)
1st gen Ibanez Jem Floral (this I already have a offer to own)


----------



## yetti (Jun 19, 2010)

Gibson Les Paul Standard
Fender USA Strat
Jackson Custom Shop RR w/ 24 frets and HxS p'up config
ESP Custom Shop M-II with HxS p'up config
Devries Custom


----------



## Gren (Jun 19, 2010)

Fender Heartfield Talon





Jackson, Charvel, or ESP tele





Steiny GM1T





A Kamikaze for banana goodness





BC Rich Stealth in ice blue





Well, that's off the top of my head anyway.


----------



## JakSchitt (Jun 19, 2010)

In no particular order......

View attachment 15511
View attachment 15512


View attachment 15513
View attachment 15514


View attachment 15515


The last 2 are much more unattainable granted, but that i watched Phil Collen play that Jackson on a Def Leppard video and started my love affair with guitars.... 20 years ago. And a picture of the RGART1 graced my bedroom wall for years..


----------



## distortedtempo (Jun 19, 2010)

Caparison tat II frozen sky
PRS custom 24
BlackMachine B2
Dbz Bird of prey
Chapman ghost fret


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jun 19, 2010)

Esp Vintage Plus






G&L Bluesboy






PRS Modern Eagle






Steinberger ZT3






Caparison Apple Horn Jazz






Do I win?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 21, 2010)

Want me some Caparison TAT Specials, PRS Tremonti Sig, EBMM, and Charvel goodness.


----------



## maxoom (Jun 21, 2010)

cherry garcia
rocky road
banana split
chunky monkey
licorice


----------



## unicornwarrior (Jun 21, 2010)

Fender American Deluxe Telecaster
Gibson SG Standard
Gibson ES (dual cut one)
Ibanez RGA Prestige
BC Rich Mockingbird (american)


----------



## gui94 (Sep 7, 2010)

1 - Ibanez UV7BK






2 - Steinberger GM4T






3 - Ibanez JEM77FP






4 - Jackson SLAT3-7






5 - Steinberger ZT-3


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 7, 2010)

Ibanez RGA121 (On the way)
Ibanez RGA321
Jackson SLSMG
ESP Horizon NT-ii
Carvin DC400


----------



## Bungle (Sep 8, 2010)

Caparison TAT Special
Gibson Les Paul Standard
PRS Custom 24
Fender Thinline Telecaster
Ibanez J-Custom S8570


----------



## motomoto (Sep 8, 2010)

1.Caparison Dellinger II (check)
2.PRS custom 24 (check)
3.A Frank Hartung
4.ESP explorer (J.Hetfield)
5.Blackmachine B2


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 8, 2010)

gui94 said:


> 1 - Ibanez UV7BK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely agree with these two. plus:

EVH Frankenstein






Lynch kamikaze






Charvel Warren DeMartini Snakeskin






And if I could sneak a John Sykes Les Paul in as well that be nice too!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2010)

Gren said:


> Fender Heartfield Talon


 
Now this is fuckin' cool! I dunno if I care for the color, but whatever. I can change that.


----------



## Piro (Sep 8, 2010)

1. Parker Fly Surpreme
2. Carvin Allan Holdworth
3. Blackmachine B2
4. PRS Private Stock of some form
5. an older Gibson Les Paul custom Silver Burst


----------



## bostjan (Sep 8, 2010)

gui94 said:


> 1 - Ibanez UV7BK



By "Standard Guitars," are we counting only six stringers or only mass production runs?

If Six Strings and Production:
1. Parker Adrian Belew Fly
2. Backup Parker Adrian Belew Fly

If just Production...
1. Ibanez RG2027VV
2. Ibanez RG7421XL
3. Fernandez Revolver PRO7 (have one)
4. Ibanez UV77RE
5. Ibanez AF207

If neither:
1-3. Cabon Fiber Oni 7, 8, and 9 strings 
4-5. Some 19-EDO custom weirdness.


----------



## serazac25 (Sep 8, 2010)

1.



withsome SDBO and a 9v battery

2.



speaks for itself

3.



with an ebony fingerboard and some DiMarzio's or SD's

4.





5. no image , even though they weren't required, an S 24 prestige , with John Petrucci's Liquifire and Crunch Lab, with NO pickup rings and a 3 way blade switch, not sure of the finish but i will go with a trans green or a black in blue color with gold hardware


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 8, 2010)

In no order of preference, first that come to mind:

Caparison Dellinger 7 FX
Gibson Les Paul Custom
ESP V Standard
Fender American Standard Stratocaster
Ibanez RG1421


----------



## dolingerjacob (Sep 9, 2010)

Schecter c7 Hellraiser in black
LTD ec1000 in flat black w/ gold hardware
GIbson SG Custom 3 pickup white with gold hardwarwe
Charvel San Dimas
jackson RR3


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 6, 2011)

Jackson WR1 (Black w/ white pinstripes & EMG 81/85 18v)
Jackson WR1 (Trans Black w/ black hardware & EMG 81/85 18v)
Jackson DK1 (Tobacco sunburst w/ gold hardware & EMG 81/85 18v)
Jackson DK2M (White w/ black OFR & EMG 81/85 18v)
Jackson SL2H MAHQ (Natural w/ gold hardware & EMG 81/85 18v)

All of them tuned to Bb standard with Ernie Ball 14-64 gauges. 
Perfect metal guitar rig


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 6, 2011)

PRS Tremonti Sig
PRS NF3
Caparison TAT Special
G&L ASAT Classic
EVH Wolfgang

Drooling at the thought


----------



## JamesM (Mar 6, 2011)

Cappy Horus HGS MF
Ibanez RG565
Blackmachine B2
Oni sexorgasmotar (anything Oni is astounding).
Shrederick's Strandberg #6.

Why was that so easy?


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jackson SL2H Soloist
Jackson WR1 Warror 
Suhr Standard 
PRS Custom 24
DBZ USA Venom


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 6, 2011)

1) My ASAT special
2) My Contour
3) The current bun in the oven I have
4) A white Jem
5) A gibson ES-355/GRetch country gentleman.


----------



## kamello (Mar 6, 2011)

maxoom said:


> cherry garcia
> rocky road
> banana split
> chunky monkey
> licorice


 
......... thoose are.....ice cream flavors?

anyways

Musicman JPX-7 
B.C Rich Stealth with fixed bridge
PRS Al Di Meola Prism
Ibanez DNK-520, just for aesthetics 
any prestige RGA or RGD


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 6, 2011)

Jackson RR1 white w/ pinstripes and gold hardware
Gibson LPC white w/ gold hardware (old maple-neck version)
Parker Fly of sorts
Jackson SL2H from the limited run in trans purple with gold hardware
Edwards E-CY-165CTM - Electric Blue


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 6, 2011)

1. ESP ECLIPSE Snow White (check!)






2. ESP SV Standard Snow White (check!)






3. Caparison Dellinger II HGS Pro Black






4. PRS Custom 22/24 Green






5. Ibanez Darkstone Dark night violet


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 6, 2011)

ESP Horizon-II
ESP Horizon CMT
PRS Custom 24
Blackmachine B2
Caparison Applehorn


----------



## espman (Mar 6, 2011)

Parker Fly Mojo
Parker Fly Deluxe
Esp Horizon FR-II
Ibanez RG8420ZD
Ibanez S8570

I know this is 6, but a Comparison Applehorn with true temperment frets would be pretty sweet


----------



## Djent (Mar 6, 2011)

1. PRS Custom 24 (must be pre-1991 - I know people say 1995 is when PRS started to go down the toilet, but they stopped using abalone "birds" in '91)
2. EBMM JP BFR Baritone (awesome with the piezo)
3. Caparison Horus (27 frets FTW)
4. Parker Fly Adrian Belew (Sustaniac + piezo + Variax = all I really need)
5. That 4 string baritone that Wes Borland has... (either the Ibanez prototype or the George Gorodnitski (a.k.a. Cremona) one)


----------



## Explorer (Mar 6, 2011)

Another vote for the Parker Fly Belew with four backups.

I might get a Steinberger Transcale in there too, but it probably won't get played much.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking back on my previous post, a pic of my fifth option is missing so replace that with this:






Vigier Excalibur Special. This exact model is a guitar I need to own before I die.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 6, 2011)

1: Ken Lawrence Explorer with Red side marker LED's and a Floyd Rose - black hardware 
2: PRS Tremonti II - Fireburst or Charcoal Burst - 10 top flame or curly maple top, if custom shop, then Koa top. 
3: PRS Custom 24 - Fireburst or Charcoal Burst (opposite color of #2) - 10 top flame or curly maple
4: ESP JH-2
5: ESP SV Custom Shop neck thru - snow white with custom inlays

-AJH


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 6, 2011)

in no order
Jackson RR24M - White with Black Bevels
LTD MH417 (soon to have)
Ibanez RG8420ZE j.custom - Purple Amethyst
Caparison TAT2 - Frozen Sky
ESP Horizon NT-7 refinished to white


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 6, 2011)

I also want to try a bunch of the high end stuff that you can never find in a store like Vigier, Suhr, Anderson, Blackmachine, etc. but I wouldn't put it on my top 5 list since I've never seen or played any of them.


----------



## filipe200x (Mar 6, 2011)

First 2 in order of needs, rest in wants:

1) My 7 with a different bridge and some bareknuckle pickups.
2) Ibanez RG3550MZ
3) PRS Custom 24 (would go for 22 if they had it)
4) Gibson Les Paul Standard
5) Fender American Stratocaster w/H-S-S configuration (which i'd swap the pickups for some Seymour's)


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 6, 2011)

1) Sweet jazz box...L5, 135, maybe a Johnny A model. 
2) Jose Ramirez 1934A classical
3) Custom strat I'm working on (dual PAF 36th Anniversary pickups).
4) Custom strat I'll work on next (Pro tracks / Super Distortion)
5) Caparison Horus HGS walnut / ebony (D-Activator X / Pro Track).


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Mar 6, 2011)

1) Ibanez Universe
2) Alexi's Pink ESP Sig
3) Jim Root Sig Tele
4) Kirk Hammett Ouija (White)
5) Gibson Les Paul "Black Beauty" Custom with Seymour Duncan Blackouts


----------



## ScornEmperor (Mar 6, 2011)

My opinion will probably be completely different in six months time.

1) Custom B.C. Rich Ignitor in purple of course






2) Custom Neal Moser Bastard V in black and silver






3) Custom DBZ Cavallo w/ metallic electric blue finish






4) Custom DBZ Bird of Prey w/ trans green and gold hardware






5) ESP Eclipse-II w/ Bigsby in black and gold






Fantasy guitars are, for me, all about form over function!


----------



## Rossness (Mar 6, 2011)

Teye A-Series





Wayne Star




Jackson Extreme Kelly





Jackson Firebird-




ESP CS Screaming Skull 





Gibson Custom Shop ES-335


----------



## -42- (Mar 7, 2011)

Hamer Standard Custom Hamer Guitars :: Guitars
Hamer Studio P-90 Hamer Guitars :: Guitars
Parker Fly Mojo Fly Mojo Guitar Models
And the Vernon Reed and Adrian Belew Signature parkers to top it all off. Signature Series

EDIT: Screw the Mojo, I'm getting a Chet Atkins. http://www.gretschguitars.com/products/index.php?partno=2401135892


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2011)

Obviously the title and location of this thread have confused people. *6 strings*, fellas 

Ernie Ball JP6 white w/ Rosewood neck, loaded
PRS Cu24 10 Top, Grey/Black flame finish
Washburn WM526 voodoo Metallic red
Ibanez RGA321f 
Vigier Excalibur Special fixed bridge or vintage trem

I wish I could fit a Govan sig in that list.


----------



## Bones43x (Mar 7, 2011)

All Ibanez BABY!

FR1620B - The new Japan-only model that's white with black binding
RG3120
RG1620X
JEM77FP
RG1560


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 8, 2011)

ESP George Lynch Kamikaze II
Washburn Nuno N4
Ibanez JPM P3
Ibanez Jem GMC
Kramer NightSwan


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 8, 2011)

Bones43x said:


> FR1620B - The new Japan-only model that's white with black binding


 





Put a maple board and SD Phat Cats on that and it's one of my custom dreams...


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 8, 2011)

ScornEmperor said:


> My opinion will probably be completely different in six months time.
> 
> 1) Custom B.C. Rich Ignitor in purple of course
> 
> ...



sweet guitars but....they aint standard if they are custom.


----------



## Threex4 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ibanez PGM301
EBMM JP BFR
PRS 513
Fender hot rod deluxe tele
Gibson Thunderhorse Explorer


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 8, 2011)

Five standard guitars...mmmh. In no order: 

-ESP MX 250
-Gibson Les Paul Custom
-Some PRS with dragon pickups
-Lag Arkane (Made in France)
-EBMM JP6

That should cover everything I coud ever need in a guitar.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure about standard but......

Ibanez Jem 10th Anniversary
Ibanez JPM 90th
Suhr Modern
Tom Anderson Drop Top
Eric Johnson Strat


----------



## drenzium (Mar 8, 2011)

Bernie Rico Jr Jekyll 6
Daemoness Cimmerian 6
Blackmachine B6
Ibanez RGT320Z
ESP Horizon NT-ii


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 8, 2011)

Gibson Flying V (I have a Faded so I'm 1/5 of the way there )
Gibson Les Paul of some sort (although I can't decide if it would be a gold-top Traditional, black Custom or tobaccoburst Traditional Pro... whatever it is, it'd be modified- coil-splits on both tone controls)
Ibanez SV5470F
Ibanez ICT700
Ibanez RG1570Z


----------



## Kamin (Mar 10, 2011)

Not including anything custom:

1. PRS Custom 24 w/ rosewood neck
2. ESP MII w/maple board
3. Blackmachine B2
4. PRS Modern Eagle III
5. Caparison Dellinger II FX


----------



## Metalus (Mar 10, 2011)

1. JPX7
2. JP7 Stealth black (w/ ebony board)
3. JP6 Stealth black (w/ ebony board)
4. JP7 BFR
5. JP6 BFR


----------



## hutchman (Mar 11, 2011)

Schecter Loomis 7 Hardtail
Schecter Blackjack 7 ATX
Gibson ES-335
Gibson Les Paul custom
Fender Strat

Got my fav 7 stringers for 2 different metal tones
2 gibsons cause I love em. They sound awesome.
Strat for cleans in particular.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Mar 11, 2011)

ESP M-II
Ibanez RG from the 80's
Jackson Soloist USA
A good Les Paul Custom
Ibanez J Custom for the eye candy

Luckily I already have 4 of those


----------



## CONTEMPT (Mar 11, 2011)

5 more Schecter Blackjack ATX's


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 11, 2011)

1.Green dot JEM (Thanks for the GAS Jym)
2.Cap Dellinger 2
3.Gibson explorer E2
4.ESP MX
5.Jackson Sweetone (Mark Morton style)


----------



## guitarister7321 (Mar 11, 2011)

-Ibanez Jem777 (Desert Yellow)
-Caparison Horus-HGS MF (Oiled Walnut)
-Streinberger GR-4 (any color but black)
-ESP Forest-GT (The blue one)
-BC Rich Handcrafted Mockingbird SL


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 11, 2011)

Suhr Modern Carve Top








PRS Custom 22 Artist Pack in whale blue with a one piece top and the non-painted rosewood neck









Fender Masterbuilt Telecaster








MusicMan JPX with a roasted maple neck









Caparison TAT Special in Amber


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's my list:

Gibson Les Paul 57 Reissue VOS Goldtop
Gibson Les Paul Custom White w/gold HW 
Gibson Les Paul Studio Silverburst
PRS Tremonti II Charcoal Burst 10 top
PRS Tremonti II Mateo Blue 10 top


----------



## Rojne (Mar 11, 2011)

JP6 BFR Dargie Delight II
JP6 BFR Koa
JP6 BFR Walnut Burst
JP7 BFR Cherry Burst
JP7 White w/ Piezo

If I had one of the 6's and one of the 7's I would be more than happy!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 11, 2011)

It's weird... I haven't changed my mind yet!

A JP6 would be cool though...


----------



## CJ2ride (Aug 2, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Jackson RR1 white w/ pinstripes and gold hardware
> Gibson LPC white w/ gold hardware (old maple-neck version)
> Parker Fly of sorts
> Jackson SL2H from the limited run in trans purple with gold hardware
> Edwards E-CY-165CTM - Electric Blue


I have #1 of the 12 Jackson TransPurple Burst SL2H soloists ! Selling soon I think. I never play it.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jackson SL2H-MAH
Jackson Warrior WR1
Ibanez S5470F
Caparison TAT-II
ESP M-II Standard NTB


----------



## musikizlife (Aug 2, 2011)

PRS Custom 24, Vintage Natural flame
EBMM JP6 BFR, Rosewood Neck
Custom Carve Top HH Tele
Guitar Logistics S906#4 (oh wait, its almost on its way...)
Parker Fly Supreme Koa

And that would probably keep me entertained for quite a while!!


----------



## StratoJazz (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is my list:

1. Fender Highway 1 Stratocaster {own}
2. Charvel So-Cal Style HH
3. Gibson SG '61 reissue
4. A nice archtop(more towards nice amplified sound side than nice acoustic)
5. A really heavily modded Fender Highway 1 strat with HSH with a built in Filter, LFO, and envelope sections.


----------



## assman (Sep 7, 2011)

1. EBMM silhouette bass. (that is actually 30" baritone)
2. old alder Fender Tele. 
3. Knuckle Quake 5. (39,5" scale bass)
4. Warmoth 7 string baritone.
5. Ellis resonator 8 string baritone.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 7, 2011)

1.) Caparison Angelus HGS Trans Black
2.) Caparison Angelus Anders Bjorler Custom White
3.) Caparison Angelus Ola Frenning custom Trans Black
4.) Mayones Baritone Regius 6 Trans Black
5.) Caparison TAT II in Frozen Sky


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 8, 2011)

Gibson Les Paul Traditional
Suhr Classic
Taylor GS Mini
Rasmus Modern


I have the first three. I quite honestly can't think of a fifth. I don't want more than I need and I think that would cover everything for me.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 8, 2011)

Gibson Buckethead Signature
Custom Agile 8-string, Oceanburst flame finish, ebony fretboard, passive pickups
Fender Strat
Jackson KV2 King V
A Custom Conklin of sorts


----------



## gunch (Sep 8, 2011)

Washburn WM 526




Carvin HF2




Suhr Standard carve top










Jackson SLS-3 or SLSMG




G&L ASAT Deluxe


----------



## Swyse (Sep 8, 2011)

1.Ibanez pro540s
2 Ibanez 540s7
3 Ibanez k7
4 Ibanez PGM200
5 Ibanez FGM200

I accidentally fanboy... is this dangerous?


----------



## degge (Sep 8, 2011)

1. EBMM JP6
2. any Blackmachine
3. PRS Custom 22
4. RGA121
5. any Mayones


----------



## duke_nukem (Sep 8, 2011)

musicman jp
esp mii
ibanez rg prestige
ltd h1007
yamaha pacifica pac112v


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 8, 2011)

1. PRS CE22 (which I have)
2. PRS SC250
3. Suhr Reb Beach
4. Vigier Excalibur
5. Fender Eric Johnson Strat


----------



## Johann (Sep 8, 2011)

1) Jackson RR1T (black)
2) Gibson Les Paul Supreme (white)
3) Jackson PC1 (purple)
4) Jackson SL2H (transparent green)
5) The blue edwards somebody posted before 

and yes, I'm picky with colours


----------



## exo (Sep 8, 2011)

i've only got 3....

'87 Explorer (black)
one of the original black/silver/white Joe Perry sig Les Paul's
Ibanez Reb Beach (Koa)


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 8, 2011)

ESP JH1
ESP Explorer
Les Paul silver/silverburst
Custom 24 Angry Larry

I cant think of a 5th, i guess for variety's sake a strat or prs 305.


----------



## jr1092 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ibanez STM2
ESP Eclipse II in white
Fender Telecaster in surf green
PRS Hollowbody II
Gibson SG

I think with these, I could get a lot of different sounds and each having their own unique look and feel.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2011)

No particular order;

Vigier Excalibur Shawn Lane






PRS Swamp Narrowfield





Suhr Guthrie Govan Set-neck





Electrical Guitar Company Series 2





Any M-series Steinberger (USA made)


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 9, 2011)

1. Gibson Les Paul Custom (Silverburst)
2. Ibanez RGA121
3. Ibanez ART300 (Green Caiman) [I'm still sad Ibanez discontinued these ]
4. Jackson USA Soloist (Natural Finish)
5. ESP Eclipse II Vibrato


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 9, 2011)

All from the same stable I'm afraid.

1. U.S. Jackson Fusion 
2. Jackson Soloist SL1 (snow-white)
3. Jackson KE1
4. Charvel DS1FR (trans-black)
5. Charvel Surfcaster (12 string)


----------



## EcoliUVA (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll preface this by saying that I'm more into playability than looks. Like women, one becomes accustomed to outward appearance over time, and it becomes less important. How she feels is much, much higher priority  Also keeping this to non-custom, because...who can really pick 5? 

First:






My first love. Jackson Kelly USA. Mine's actually reversed: White trim on black, but whatever. True, I was attracted to the shape at first, but after logging more time with this guitar than basically any other life activity (aside from sleeping, maybe?) no other guitar feels as good. What you get used to, I guess.

Moving on.






Played one in a shop. Shat pants. Want.






If it's good enough for Emil, it's more than good enough for me (+trem, don't feel like looking). Would like a hollow to mess around with, might as well be this one.






Because I've always been curious about Carvin and about walnut. Why not get them both in one shot in my dream world?






I hear abysmal things about these guitars, but...LOOK HOW POINTY IT IS! When someone tries to steal my other treasures, I'll whip it out and shatter it to pieces on their FACE. And I won't feel bad about breaking it. Win.


----------



## DanielVE (Sep 9, 2011)

1- PRS custom 24
2- PRS tremonti
3- Gibson Lespaul Custom
4- ESP eclipse 2
5- Mayones neck thru


----------



## espman (Sep 9, 2011)

Parker Fly Deluxe
Esp Horizon FR-II
Ibanez RG8420ZD
Ibanez S8570
PRS Custom 24 (rosewood neck)


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 15, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> ESP JH1
> ESP Explorer
> Les Paul silver/silverburst
> Custom 24 Angry Larry
> ...




Ok forget the custom 24. THIS instead

PRS McCarty 58 Eriza Verde Artist Grade top #3941 | eBay

I'm not a prs expert, but I'm having a difficult time figuring out why a mccarty 58(regular, not this one) costs so much more than a new custom 22 when it was available when they seem very similar. Anyone know?


----------

